# ...Which do you like? Blomstedt vs Blomstedt - Beethoven Symphonies



## ethan417 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi

I've been listening to the 1975-80 Herbert Blomstedt Beethoven cycle.
I have also been listening to the recent 2017 Herbert Blomstedt cycle.

I'm still new to listening to these symphonies.

What is your take on these 2 cycles?
Do you have a preference?
Why?

I look forward to learning from your feedback.

- Ethan


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

ethan417 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been listening to the 1975-80 Herbert Blomstedt Beethoven cycle.
> I have also been listening to the recent 2017 Herbert Blomstedt cycle.
> ...


Our member Merl did a thorough Beethoven research, they are all on this site .


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

They're two very different cycles as you've no doubt discovered, Ethan. The Dresden cycle is slow-moderate paced, very big-boned, excellently recorded (for analogue) and thoroughly engaging. The newer set in Leipzig is similarly very well played, much brisker in tempo, more balanced and (on disc) better recorded but, even though its risen in my estimation since I reviewed it I still prefer the Dresden cycle. Others (Hurwitz included) have a slight preference for the newer one. It's really down to you. Both have their merits and are top class.

Ps the reason I stipulated 'on disc' for the new set is I had it on digital download when it was released and that download was incredibly bassy. The discs sounded much better. However, after complaining I did get a new rip and that was much improved (but I still think the CDs sound better).


----------



## perdido34 (Mar 11, 2015)

I much prefer the newer set. I read so many positive opinions on the Dresden set that I bought it on Brilliant Classics. I found it dull and with murky sound. This was after I heard Blomstedt conduct an exciting Seventh with the Cleveland Orchestra. The new set is MUCH better to my ears--more energetic and the sound is great.


----------

